# Moss For Millipedes



## OBT1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all.I have been keeping m pedes for a while now and I am Just wondering...is moss safe for m pedes native to the U.S.A? Its your common everyday U.S.A moss.You know green with little crowns and grows over everything.Now if its not safe don't shoot me down! I was just asking because its so darn plentiful.


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 21, 2012)

but it is suprisingly hard to get to grow indoors...


----------



## SDCPs (Feb 21, 2012)

I doubt it will hurt them but predatory organisms like water bears and mites can live in moss, and the moss will most likely die as Morning said.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 21, 2012)

J Morningstar said:


> but it is suprisingly hard to get to grow indoors...


Not really I have been either lucky or have a green thumb! It has been growing in a half gallon terrarium for over 2 months now!


----------



## infinitebohr (Feb 21, 2012)

Interestingly enough i was going to post on this exact thing! My N. americanus curled up around the blob of moss I had in my tank (it was "borrowed" from my girlfriends dartfrog tank). It has now worked it's way through the middle of the moss and is leaving a long trail of poop! Looks like it loves the moss!! I'll try to find out what kind it is and repost when my girlfriend gets home.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 21, 2012)

Seeing that the one you dropped was a flatback, I'd recommend rotting wood and nothing else as substrate for them.  I've never found them near moss.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 22, 2012)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> Seeing that the one you dropped was a flatback, I'd recommend rotting wood and nothing else as substrate for them.  I've never found them near moss.


I found mine near moss.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 22, 2012)

OBT1 said:


> I found mine near moss.


Well it definitely won't harm the millipedes I'm sure.  I always think along the lines of breeding them haha....er in this case...attempting to breed.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 22, 2012)

How about saw dust? I'm asking because its every were.

---------- Post added 02-22-2012 at 08:07 PM ----------

Its says this is spam.(above)


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sawdust? Really will it work?


----------



## Camden (Feb 23, 2012)

i wouldn't try sawdust. Because the wood that it was shaved from could have been treated in some way, if you use moss from outside, the thing is, it's really REALLY likely with moss to bring in bad things such as mites, fungi etc.


----------



## seacowst (Feb 23, 2012)

OBT1 said:


> How about saw dust? I'm asking because its every were.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-22-2012 at 08:07 PM ----------
> 
> Its says this is spam.(above)


sawdust really? no!!! its a big no no. it has chemicials and stuff in it


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 23, 2012)

Of an estimated 100K tree species on Earth, one would need to know where the sawdust is coming from.  Cook your pesticide free soil & rotten wood/leaves (hardwood) in the microwave if you have concerns about things that could potentially harm your 'pede.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd be more worried about moss than sawdust. Sawdust isn't likely to contain various living pests and predators.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, it really depends on the the tree species.  Some of the tropical hardwoods can be downright nasty, mostly because of the naturally occurring insecticides in the pulp.  I know comparing human experience to how it affects inverts is hit or miss but I've personally seen everything from hives to bloody noses to respiratory illness caused by inhaled sawdust.  Typically, it's those tropicals but black walnut and others can cause similar issues.  I had a wood shop manager go ballistic on me because I was working with cocobolo which looks similar to another wood, the dust of which put him in the hospital.  I can only guess that some of those compounds could wreak havoc on a millipede if absorbed through the spiracles?


----------

